# Harley Davidson and scenery!



## just x joey

C&C?


----------



## Toxic Toast

woah, nice picture, i like it, now i'm curious how it looks in color.


----------



## just x joey

Thnx. Color isn't as good as the black and white. I coulda done better editing on this to get more detail form the bike n I prolly will. I just did a quick 2 min desaturate and burning


----------



## just x joey

bumps.


----------

